# trimming side branches



## jungle (Nov 5, 2009)

Hello My plants are growing. Some are 3 weeks old and some are less old, some just poppong out of the soil. What I'm doing is growing for their colas only. In one weeks time They all will have atleast one weeks growth to 4 weeks. 
I'm planning on cutting off side branches. It looks to be 4 nodes up on the more mature plants. Someone said I can cut side branches up to 3 weeks into flowering stage. Does anyone have some experience with this type of growing. When is the best time to cut the side branches off? 
It's ok for me to have some going into flowering at 4 weeks and some at 1 week. Any sugestions on whens the best time to cut my side branches. I haven't thought about topping anything, just cutting side branches and let it flower for their single colas, Thanks


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 5, 2009)

hello  friend...and  yes  you  can  cut  side  branches..I  would  do  it  in  Veg  if  ya  can  and  not  more then  1/3  plant  at  a  time..and  wait  a  few  days  in  between...also  be  sure  to  get  close to  the  stalk....  as to not  have  more  shoots...have  ya  sexed  these  yet?  Hope  this helps  take  care and  be safe..others  with  better  help  will be  along  shortly...untill  then  lets  share  this:48:


----------



## jungle (Nov 5, 2009)

There not sexed yet. I think once Their all situated and ready for 12/12 I will cut side branches. Except for maybe the ones that might be to small if I have those.  I just finished reading some place .....else a few minutes ago to trim side branches in veg once and at 6 days of 12/12 and 14 days of 12/12. Then some of the smaller ones can be trimed. that missed out on veg trim. What I read said to leave side branches that looked like they would stay close to plant. What ever way I end up doing it atleast I know it's ok and won't be to harnmfull for plant...I think using consistant clones is a better method than just seeds. Thanks


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 5, 2009)

oh  Hell  yeah  clones  are  better..less  stress  too...4u....and yes  you  can  trim  up  into  the  2nd  week  of  12/12..i  wouldnt  try  any  further  ...you  will  do  fine  just  remember  no  more  then  1/3  the  Plant at  a  time..take  care and be safe:ciao:


----------



## jungle (Nov 6, 2009)

ok thanks it's kinda scary cutting branches and things when ones never done it before. I'm not sure what you mean exactly about 1/3 the plant at a time. This method is completly new to me and I have no idea what the plants are going to look like growing and finished. Could you explain more in detail what you mean by 1/3 the plant at a time? Thanks again.


----------



## Growdude (Nov 6, 2009)

This is what I did to grow the WW monsters, check my sig,

I needed alot of vertical room and is the main reason I haven't done one since, but boy did they grow some big buds.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 6, 2009)

jungle said:
			
		

> ok thanks it's kinda scary cutting branches and things when ones never done it before. I'm not sure what you mean exactly about 1/3 the plant at a time. This method is completly new to me and I have no idea what the plants are going to look like growing and finished. Could you explain more in detail what you mean by 1/3 the plant at a time? Thanks again.


 

no  problem...if  ya  look  at  the  plant  and  divied  it  into  3..(visually)..or  maybe  count  the  branches  and  only  cut  a  3rd  of  them...:rofl:  I  sure  hope  this  helps..But  may  have  confused  ya  more


----------



## jungle (Nov 6, 2009)

I understand cutting a third off..... Then after a week of 12/12 I read where I can cut again. Now when I cut again is that like looking at the part of the plant that hasnt been trimed and deviding that part into 3rds and trim the bottom 1/3 part leaving the top 2/3rds, and then the last cutting will be on the 14th  day of 12/12 acording to this thing I read. And if need be I can look at the part of the plant that hasn't been trimed devide it into thirds and trim the botom third if needed. Then I guess the cuttings will be over and hopefully a nice cola. I appreciate your time. Am I close to understanding correctly?


----------



## jungle (Nov 7, 2009)

Not to sound like a broken record but can do this now. I'll cut 1/3 from bottom up on plants, then place them into 12/12 right away, this is so the plant will keep it's shape. Then keep going up a third and trim on the 6th day of 12/12 and on the 14th day. By then I should have a bare stem leading up to the cola. Sounds like a plan. Thanks.


----------

